# YouTuber's Halloween Album! (FREE MUSIC DOWNLOAD!)



## thecomplexbanana (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm trying to get a bunch of people to write a Halloween related song for an album I want to release on the 31st. I was wandering if anyone would like to contribute by writing a song and maybe asking other musically talented people you know if they'd like to contribute as well. Note that this is a non profit album (just for fun) and all songs written have to be original (not a parody or cover of another song unless permission is given by the original artist ). It doesn't have to be anything super. In fact, just a guitar and singing is fine (electronic music would be cool though).

Here are the rules:
1) needs to be original
2) can not be a parody or cover of another song unless they have the permission of the original artist
3) needs to be in mp3 or wav format (though I will accept mp4 and wmv videos or anything uploaded to youtube)
4) sent to [email protected]
5) i need to know what you want your artist name to be on the album
6) THIS IS A NON PROFIT ALBUM!
7) MOST IMPORTANT! needs to be Halloween related (kind of)
For example, your could write a song about twilight or harry potter
8) No foul language and nothing "dirty"

For more information, please watch this video:


----------

